# Super fast growing nails?



## Shanatink (Nov 27, 2005)

I swear I have to cut Tinks nails weekly. And cutting her nails is pure torture- for the both of us. Does anyone else feel like thier dog has the fastest growing nails ever??? My 2 other dogs nails dont grow near as fast. Is this a chihuahua thing?


----------



## Tacha_Jaimin (Nov 18, 2005)

I know what you mean!! Jaimin's nails grow SUPER fast  
I dont know if it's a chi-thing :? 
How old is she?

I've noticed that Jaimin's nails don't grow as fast anymore than they used to !! He's almost 6 months.


----------



## meganstokes (Nov 27, 2005)

My boy Joey's nails grow incrediably fast. I bring him in all the time and everytime i bring him in the groomer says i need to bring him in sooner. I am starting to feel like i am going to end up bringing him every weekend!

I think the nail growth is just a sign of good health ... which i am very thankful for! Wish i could be more helpful.

xoxo,
Megan


----------



## Bluezmom (Apr 1, 2005)

I was bringing Blue in once a month, but we were walking a ton every day on concrete. Now I have to do it once a week because we don't walk now that it's cold and I refuse to pay $12 each week for someone else to cut them. He hated it when I cut them before, but I brought him to a groomer for such a long time I think he got used to it. The first time I tried it at home he faught me but I eventually told him he was in trouble and to lay down. He was reluctant but finally let me do it.


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

Ivy has to go to get her nails cut really often. Much, much more than my other dogs. She does walk on concrete a lot too so its not like they don't have the chance to be worn down naturally. :?


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Hi all,

It's not that their nails grow quicker but that they don't have enough body weight to assist it's natural filing when walking.

My pup is gonna need to have his trimmed soon too xxxx


----------



## Shanatink (Nov 27, 2005)

Tacha_Jaimin said:


> I know what you mean!! Jaimin's nails grow SUPER fast
> I dont know if it's a chi-thing :?
> How old is she?
> 
> I've noticed that Jaimin's nails don't grow as fast anymore than they used to !! He's almost 6 months.


well Tink is almost 2 and they havent slowed any


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

i do my babies nails once a week they hate it but i just remove the very tip (for some reason breed standard calls for chis nails to be a little longer :scratch: )
but i just lcip the very tip of their nail once (sometimes twice) a week, because im only removing the very tip it makes it fairly quick and lots of treats during and after make them forget it pretty quickly...


----------



## P-Nut (Dec 1, 2004)

Shanatink said:


> I swear I have to cut Tinks nails weekly. And cutting her nails is pure torture- for the both of us. Does anyone else feel like thier dog has the fastest growing nails ever??? My 2 other dogs nails dont grow near as fast. Is this a chihuahua thing?


Yes, I am always taking my little P-Nut to get her's cut... she refuses to let me do it  Every two to three weeks it absolutely has to be done... I too am convinced Chis have the fastest growing nails ever!


----------



## Bluezmom (Apr 1, 2005)

lecohen said:


> Hi all,
> 
> It's not that their nails grow quicker but that they don't have enough body weight to assist it's natural filing when walking.
> 
> My pup is gonna need to have his trimmed soon too xxxx


ahhh okay now this makes sense!


----------



## Angelab (Nov 26, 2005)

Yep, same with Socrates and he's 4 1/2! I have to go twice a month and that's with all his walking when the weather's good. 
He's a cross-country walker! During good weather we have done 6 mile round trip walks with a nice rest in the middle!. Still with all that walking his nails still stay long.


Angie, Socrates, and Bella


----------

